# Need help



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

This is my first season of 3-d. I am shooting the bowhunter div. we shoot out to 35 yards. When I shot at home, I can shoot quarters at 35 with decent regularity, but when it come to sooting 3-d i shoot a very low number of 12's. I shot 3 12's, 13 10's, 1 8, 2 5's, and had a miss on a use of the wrong pin. My 3 bullseyes were at 30 yrds. I just cant seem to do it with regularity. Most of my tens are an inch out of the 12 on any direction. Are there any drills that I can do to help with this. I am shooting a Z7 at 27.5" set at 70 pounds, using a tru ball trigger release. Thanks


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Mental imagery helps a ton when you're under pressure. Lot of guys are crackshots at home only to find a little pressure changes things. Imagine and feel your best shots as you stand there ready to shoot. Also, keep shooting more in pressure situations.


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

slicer said:


> Mental imagery helps a ton when you're under pressure. Lot of guys are crackshots at home only to find a little pressure changes things. Imagine and feel your best shots as you stand there ready to shoot. Also, keep shooting more in pressure situations.


Well said. Shoot in as many pressure situations as possible. I think the jitters are pretty normal. I shoot with the attitude of not tryin to beat anyone there but rather trying to beat my self or my last personal best. I do think if you can keep that in your head it may help, it certainly helps me stay focussed.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks, i dont really get pressured, at least i dont feel that way. It just seems that I am chasing the 12, and have a hard time connecting on the 12 ring. I remember the visualzation from playing ball, never thought it would really apply in archery. Thanks for the help


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to the world of shooting with a little competition! I struggle with the same thing, shoot much better at home than up against others. It is mental..... the subconscious working against you. Some guys can overcome and some can't. So far I am a can't.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*let me guess...*

your shooting spots or dots ok then at 3-d your off. OK easy done you need to burn in small dot in your mind at 3-d think only of the pea sized target. if anything but this pea crosses your mind let down. start over also helps if you know where the pea is. then focus on it only.....burn it in and shoot. see what happens. you must totaly commit to the SMALLEST spot.and TRUSTyour release....:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for the advice guys, we have an off weekend, so i think Ill relax on the shooting ust a bit, and get back to it next week.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

slicer said:


> Mental imagery helps a ton when you're under pressure. Lot of guys are crackshots at home only to find a little pressure changes things. Imagine and feel your best shots as you stand there ready to shoot. Also, keep shooting more in pressure situations.


Great advice!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

hambini said:


> thanks, i dont really get pressured,



Perhaps an Aerial/Door Gunner on a UH-1?


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Nah, I am AVI on the V-22


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Any tips for range estimation, i seem to have 4 or 5 targets that throw me for a loop every tournament.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Dude*

Time on the range and knowing your rig are the best ways to improve, there is some good advice here with the other posts., but in my estimation you need to SLOW WAY DOWN, and focus on one thing at a time ! to many beginners rush there shot !!! at home you have all day and on the range the same is true...to a point but still slowing your roll will help like you wouldn't believe!
Act like you own the joint and try not to be distracted to much between targets , act as if each shot is a science project you are trying to get an A on, and things will come ! also if you are to interested in scoring results you are done before you start, be passive aggressive and focus on the task at hand !! 
Besides frustrating results will be discouraging, and we archers do better calm and care free. Don't be discouraged by a few bad shots , imprint a good shot scenario in to your mind and refer to it with each target no matter what!! 
After all you are in it for the long hall so just just chill out and relish every moment!Don't waste one second reliving a bad shot, simply replay your best shot and continue to shoot well.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

What I find really helps me, and is usually the main cause of poor shots, is getting tired/poor follow-through. So if I notice I'm going to the left or right, or my arrow goes low, I ask my partner to watch my form to see if that is the problem.


----------

